# I need a new pit... UPDATED - I got a new Pit!!!



## gators2000 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm NOT new to smoking and have been on the site for a good while now. I need your help. I started smoking meat a few years ago on the old trusty Char Broil set up (around $250 ish). Made some modifications and it worked very well for years. I use it regularly year round. It's rusted through and in need of replacement. 

I do NOT follow the popular brands of smokers and I could not even tell you what the best ones are. I'm NOT in need of the top of the line one, but I do realize I want a step up from the "Starter" pit I've been using.

My main requirements are that it be a bit bigger than the previous one and able to hold more meat. I entertain allot and would love to be able to have 4 Butts on, or more. I would love to keep it under $500. Other than that, I'm flexible. 

Please educate me on the popular / quality options. Thanks!


----------



## drewed (Jan 27, 2016)

Do you want wood, charcoal, propane, electric, other?  Are you looking for a vertical or horizontal type smoker?


----------



## gators2000 (Jan 27, 2016)

Drewed said:


> Do you want wood, charcoal, propane, electric, other?  Are you looking for a vertical or horizontal type smoker?


Sorry... Horizontal. Charcoal / wood for fuel.


----------



## joe black (Jan 27, 2016)

At your price point, I would suggest looking at the Old Country Wrangler at Academy Sports.  About a year and a half ago, I did a ton of research and I thought it was well made and a good size.

Good luck in your research and  keep on smokin',   Joe


----------



## gators2000 (Jan 28, 2016)

I've come across the Old Country Wrangler in my research too. It would definitely fit the bill.  I'm a little nervous though, as I do NOT live close to an Academy Sports store, so I'd have to order it online. From the reviews I've read, It sounds like no two are just alike and some have great welds and workmanship, and some are lacking. Most reviews say to carefully look at all the pits available at a store to pick the best one. If I order online, I get what I get... 

Anyone here have any experience with getting a poor one when ordering online? 

I realize that reviews sometimes blow things out of proportion, but I don't want to screw this up since I'm not a welder and would not be able to fix things myself. 

Thanks!


----------



## gators2000 (Jan 28, 2016)

Also, what's the real difference between the Pecos and the Wrangler, both made by Old Country BBQ?


----------



## joe black (Jan 28, 2016)

As I remember, the Pecos may be just a little larger, but the Wrangler is a little thicker.  I would prefer the thicker steel to the minute size difference.

I would think that there would be an Academy Sports in Tampa or Orlando.  You could probably find locations on-line.  You could call to find out what their inventory is.  Then, I think the little Saturday morning road trip would be a nice drive.

Good luck,  I hope you can find something that works for you,  Joe


----------



## texasdavid (Feb 2, 2016)

I was looking at both of them at Academy on Saturday. The Wrangler is definitely thicker, but the Pecos is noticeably longer with a bigger cooking area. I'd say a pork butt's worth. However, one nice feature in the Wrangler is an upper rack. it's only 5 or 6 inches deep, but it would be great if you were doing sausage or even ribs.

They're both really nice pits. They come with nice baffles welded into them over the firebox opening, and the build on both is very sturdy. However, I know that in order to have them delivered there's like an $80 fee, so that starts getting pricey, especially for the Wrangler which I believe is $499.

The Oklahoma Joe's smokers aren't made quite as well (I have one) but they can certainly be modded and tuned to be great smokers. And they're available at Walmart, so it may be easier for you to get a hold of one and not have to worry about shipping costs.

I'd say with any of those options, you can't go wrong.

Keep us posted on what you decide!

- David


----------



## gators2000 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks David. There is an Academy Sports about an hour and a half from me. I think I may take a drive next week and check them out in person. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## gators2000 (Jun 17, 2016)

I ended up going with the Old Country Pecos. Seasoning it right now! 













Pit 1.jpg



__ gators2000
__ Jun 17, 2016


















Pit 2.jpg



__ gators2000
__ Jun 17, 2016


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 17, 2016)

Enjoy your new smoker!!


----------



## phatbac (Jun 17, 2016)

Congrats on the new smoker!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats on the new addition to the family. Can't wait to see the first grub that comes off of that puppy.


----------



## gary s (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats on the new smoker, I see lots of good stuff in the future

Gary


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jun 18, 2016)

Great looking new pit!


----------



## smoky pit (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks great!  Congrats man!  Please post back once she's all seasoned and you throw some meat on there!


----------



## gators2000 (Jul 4, 2016)

Smoky Pit said:


> Looks great!  Congrats man!  Please post back once she's all seasoned and you throw some meat on there!



Thanks. First cook is in the books from Father's day. I posted it up in the pork section. Here's a pic though ;) 













20160619_135455.jpg



__ gators2000
__ Jul 4, 2016


----------

